# Sword and Belt with DEU



## Animatronic Fireman (5 Dec 2012)

Hello I am a junior EME Officer.  Was wanting to order a sword, knot, buckle and belt from William Scully just had a couple questions.  

In regards to the scabbard does it matter between the leather/stainless steel?
In regards to the white belt does it matter between the CF Regulation sword belt and the Traditional Pattern sword belt?
For the buckle is supposed to be the EME Crest?

Thanks


----------



## George Wallace (5 Dec 2012)

Check with your Adjutant.  Not every unit follows the same traditions.


----------



## Ostrozac (5 Dec 2012)

And as you are a support type, after checking with your Adjt, if he wears a different capbadge from you, I would also then check with the senior EME captain in your brigade. If you are the Maint O of, say, an infantry battalion, your Adjt may not be fully versed on EME standards and traditions.

For something as expensive a purchase as a sword, it pays to check twice, buy once.


----------



## Shamrock (5 Dec 2012)

Have you earned your cap badge yet?


----------



## dapaterson (5 Dec 2012)

If you're stuck, let me know - I know a few folks in the EME secretariat, and could even ask Uncle Ian for you.


----------



## Animatronic Fireman (6 Dec 2012)

George
At the moment there are no other EME officers in my unit, only LOG. 

Shamrock

Have not earned capbadge so I know I wouldn't actually be wearing a belt with the EME crest / doing sword drill anytime soon.  Have some cash on hand right now and was thinking I could put it towards that.

dapaterson

Thanks very much.


----------

